# Melbourne FL area frog sitting and shipping.



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I am looking to see if anyone in Florida would be willing to do some dart frog sitting. My brother is moving across the country and it will take him about 10 days to travel from CA to FL. One option that seems safest for the frogs would be to ship them to someone in FL and have them frog sit until he gets there, then he could go pick them up from you. Preferably someone who has done shipping and is used to handling a larger collection of frogs and could just keep them in some quarantine bins for a little over a week. depending on weather it might be a little longer if we think its safer to ship at one point or another. 

About 15 frogs mostly larger (dendrobates, phyllobates etc..)


----------



## Organics (Jan 17, 2020)

I will literally be making the same trip(los angles to Melbourne), I have a good friend in Melbourne. It would likely be difficult for me to frog sit any of the collection as I won’t be at my personal residence but if any issue arise I will be in the area. What dates would they be in Melbourne?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

He will be leaving LA on June 20th and arriving on the 30th but will probably want to pick up frogs on July 2nd or so.


----------

